# Sector 49 Episode 1: Robot of the Year



## EthanSental (Oct 17, 2018)

Fun video and system..nicely done with capturing the feel of the setting!


----------



## darius0 (Oct 17, 2018)

I have to say the karaoke song choice in the beginning was a missed opportunity... First thing I thought was it should have been that song “Who’s Johnny”...


----------



## paulvenner (Oct 19, 2018)

i wish them every luck and i hope the game is very successful, they seem awesome, but it pings my ocd too much for me to watch sorry, they get too much wrong, my bad sad but true


----------

